# Sainsburys Mog?



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

How many of you have the Sainsburys Mog toy? How much are they? I have seen there are loads on ebay but don't want to pay way over the retail price  Thank you


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

JTK79 said:


> How many of you have the Sainsburys Mog toy? How much are they? I have seen there are loads on ebay but don't want to pay way over the retail price  Thank you


I think they are £10 retail! From what I'm seeing online it will be nigh on impossible to get them in the store now


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Not got much chance at finding one for retail then


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

JTK79 said:


> How many of you have the Sainsburys Mog toy? How much are they? I have seen there are loads on ebay but don't want to pay way over the retail price  Thank you


I have the small Mog from the children's section in Waterstones which was defo under £10


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've been looking in our Sainsbury's every couple of days and the shelves are always bare


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

JTK79 said:


> How many of you have the Sainsburys Mog toy? How much are they? I have seen there are loads on ebay but don't want to pay way over the retail price  Thank you


Yay! I have a Mog £10 in Sainsburys unfortunately most stores seem to be sold out.


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

I saw Mog in Sainsburys the other day, I went back a couple of days ago and they are no where to be found


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I got mine on Saturday; got the last one on the shelf. Haven't seen any there since. She was £10 and stars in the current caption competition (shameless plug; deadline 7pm tomorrow!).

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cat-caption-competition-239.415697/


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Bloody disgusting people selling them on EBay for three or four times the price... unless they're planning to give all the profit to Save The Children, of course. Call me a cynic, but it does my head in how much everyone is out for themselves.


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

We have two Mogs here & the book  got them yesterday. There's two Sainsburys by me. One had sold out, the other had just put them out! Feeling lucky


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Blue-BearUK said:


> We have two Mogs here & the book  got them yesterday. There's two Sainsburys by me. One had sold out, the other had just put them out! Feeling lucky
> 
> View attachment 252046


Aww twin mogs


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I really want one but think I have very little chance ! Xx


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

If I could I would pick a couple up for people wanting them. But unfortunately I'm house bound atm. My youngest has a chest infection he was hospitalsed for on Sunday night. And my eldest has Scarlet Fever. So we're stuck in. Only managed to do shopping yesterday as my Mum was round. I can look next week if they still have any. If they do ill grab a couple.


----------



## StrawberryBlonde (May 27, 2015)

My local Sainos in Belfast had them, I only know this because when in the veg aisle, a wee girl ran up & asked her mum for one, the mum looked at the price tag, said NO & sent the girl to put it back on the shelf! Felt bad for her. I didn't know Mog was so sought after!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Blue-BearUK said:


> We have two Mogs here & the book  got them yesterday. There's two Sainsburys by me. One had sold out, the other had just put them out! Feeling lucky
> 
> View attachment 252046


Bulk buying of Mogs  
I've seen the original Mogs in Waterstones - not quite the same as the Sainsbury's one, I think they are smaller


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's it I'm going to have to get one now. There so cute!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

blade100 said:


> That's it I'm going to have to get one now. There so cute!


Good luck, it might be an EBay job!

All stock has reached stores now according to Sainsburys: no more deliveries once the current Mogs run out.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh poo


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Blue-BearUK said:


> If I could I would pick a couple up for people wanting them. But unfortunately I'm house bound atm. My youngest has a chest infection he was hospitalsed for on Sunday night. And my eldest has Scarlet Fever. So we're stuck in. Only managed to do shopping yesterday as my Mum was round. I can look next week if they still have any. If they do ill grab a couple.


Aww hope there better soon  lots of nasty bugs and viruses about, mine were ill the other week xx


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

StrawberryBlonde said:


> My local Sainos in Belfast had them, I only know this because when in the veg aisle, a wee girl ran up & asked her mum for one, the mum looked at the price tag, said NO & sent the girl to put it back on the shelf! Felt bad for her. I didn't know Mog was so sought after!


Aww bless her


----------



## jltaylor (Sep 4, 2011)

My dads been trying to get one for my daughter for Christmas and can't get one anywhere 
I'm housebound with a viral infection so I can't go looking. It's so unfair!


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sounds like there is quite a few of us stalking out the elusive Mog!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

StrawberryBlonde said:


> My local Sainos in Belfast had them, I only know this because when in the veg aisle, a wee girl ran up & asked her mum for one, the mum looked at the price tag, said NO & sent the girl to put it back on the shelf! Felt bad for her. I didn't know Mog was so sought after!





Shoshannah said:


> Good luck, it might be an EBay job!
> 
> All stock has reached stores now according to Sainsburys: no more deliveries once the current Mogs run out.


Yes! My Sis in law works in the pharmacy in her local Sainsburys they are sold out but say there might be one more small delivery by this weekend then that's it. I suggest ringing round to see if any are available and see if they will reserve one they did for my Sister in a North London store. Good luck I hope you all manage to find a Mog. xxx


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a Mog  Well I will do tomorrow, my friend got us one each a few days ago, she was in Sainsbos at 7am, there were only 3 left and they said they'd literally just put them out!


----------



## jltaylor (Sep 4, 2011)

Been calling a few stores and they aren't saying if they are getting anymore or not. Loads selling for stupid money on eBay. Saw someone on Amazon selling one for £100:Wideyed. 
On FB and Twitter Sainsbury's are saying they didn't realise how popular they would be!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

jltaylor said:


> Been calling a few stores and they aren't saying if they are getting anymore or not. Loads selling for stupid money on eBay. Saw someone on Amazon selling one for £100:Wideyed.
> On FB and Twitter Sainsbury's are saying they didn't realise how popular they would be!!!


Each store has their own policy on reserving so try a few if you have time. My Sis phoned one store who wouldn't reserve and the next local store she phoned reserved 2 for her to collect.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

I didn't know they had done one. Going to see if I can track one down.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> I didn't know they had done one. Going to see if I can track one down.


Good luck with that Hun! hope you get lucky! xxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks I'll try


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I just love Mog.....

he looks like a grown-up Gaudi.....


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Looks like he is a children's book character by Judith Kerr.
This Mog looks too much alike to the character from these books to be coincidental.


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm so glad I got my both my boys one each when I did. I didn't know they was so popular & wanted. Gutted I didn't get one for myself. Just phoned up my local Sainsburys where I got them, & they have all sold out. He said he's even seen them on Ebay for £75.00!!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Jiskefet said:


> Looks like he is a children's book character by Judith Kerr.
> This Mog looks too much alike to the character from these books to be coincidental.


Yes it is, have you seen the advert? Judith Kerr appears briefly at the end!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> I just love Mog.....
> 
> he looks like a grown-up Gaudi.....


Mog is a girl Hun! xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

I've called EVERY store in my area today and my parents area.. everywhere is out of stock! Xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> I've called EVERY store in my area today and my parents area.. everywhere is out of stock! Xx


Awww Hun! Did you ask any of the stores if they were getting more in? xxx


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Soozi said:


> Awww Hun! Did you ask any of the stores if they were getting more in? xxx


Yep, they either said they won't be getting anymore in or they can't tell me when as they come in at random! 

It was quite funny, the first one I phoned down the road from me said they know they don't have any as they had just the second checked for another person that had called a minute before me hahaha!

Perhaps sainsburys will get more made now they know how popular Mog is?? Xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> Yep, they either said they won't be getting anymore in or they can't tell me when as they come in at random!
> 
> It was quite funny, the first one I phoned down the road from me said they know they don't have any as they had just the second checked for another person that had called a minute before me hahaha!
> 
> Perhaps sainsburys will get more made now they know how popular Mog is?? Xx


I don't think they will get more made up now before Christmas Hun as they are probably made in China or somewhere and if you can imagine the sort of quantities they would need to order I very much doubt they will get any before Christmas, after Christmas I doubt there will be a huge demand for them. Keep trying sweetie! xxx


----------



## jltaylor (Sep 4, 2011)

I just got one on eBay for £21!!!

Thing is is do I give it to my daughter who has so many cuddly toys it will be forgotten by Boxing Day or keep it for myself


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

not been to sainsburys but on gumtree there are a few in warrington near me for £30 maybe there are some in your areas on gumtree,


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

jltaylor said:


> I just got one on eBay for £21!!!
> 
> Thing is is do I give it to my daughter who has so many cuddly toys it will be forgotten by Boxing Day or keep it for myself


I would keep it for myself! Selfish person that I am! Lol!


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

jltaylor said:


> I just got one on eBay for £21!!!
> 
> Thing is is do I give it to my daughter who has so many cuddly toys it will be forgotten by Boxing Day or keep it for myself


give it to your daughter for Christmas being a good mummy then on boxing day when she has forgotten about it sneak it to your own room hehe sneaky mummy  if she asks about it say she must have wandered there herself hehe:Hilarious


----------



## jltaylor (Sep 4, 2011)

Soozi said:


> I would keep it for myself! Selfish person that I am! Lol!


. Am very tempted!!!



cuddlycats said:


> give it to your daughter for Christmas being a good mummy then on boxing day when she has forgotten about it sneak it to your own room hehe sneaky mummy  if she asks about it say she must have wandered there herself hehe:Hilarious


That sounds like a good plan


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

I just popped to our sainsburys again and, no mog


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

You're mad if you buy from the greedy folk on Ebay. Sainsburys are having more made to put into stores!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Tigermoon said:


> You're mad if you buy from the greedy folk on Ebay. Sainsburys are having more made to put into stores!!


When?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

blade100 said:


> When?


They are being made now I understand.


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Tigermoon said:


> They are being made now I understand.


Can I ask where you've read that? :Cat I'm only asking because on their facebook page it says...

Hi, all our toys have now been sent to stores so there will be no more deliveries of the Mog toy. Sorry to disappoint. Susanna
-



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154332952024377



Hi, we had a fixed number of toys created and these are all now out in stores. Really sorry you've not been able to get one. Susanna
-



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154332952024377



Seems they're recommending to phone your local stores to see if they have any remaining.


----------



## belleboris (Oct 8, 2009)

We have a mob and book  
We got the twins one and I like some of the finds go to charity , I've not looked on ebay ,


----------



## jltaylor (Sep 4, 2011)

I posted on Sainsbury's Facebook and Twitter feeds and they both saying they aren't making anymore. If they do that would be great as I'd love one for me and one for my daughter


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I was lucky and got 2 early on, we now have 1 up for raffle with the proceeds being split 50/50 between our small cat charity and Save the Children as we felt it only right that we do that. Details are in the classifieds section


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Shikoku said:


> Can I ask where you've read that? :Cat I'm only asking because on their facebook page it says.


I heard this from someone with a link inside the company this morning. The jist was that all of the Mogs from the original run (100,000) are now out in stores and there weren't any more. However they are making more due to the high demand. Who knows when they will hit the stores though.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

My local Sainsburys wasn't given permission to sell the toys, just the books. The next closest was sold out but told me when they thought the next delivery would be in, I rang back and they saved one for me....when I went to collect it they had loads, I should have bought more than one!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well I went in to our sainsburys and they've all gone  just the books left.
I asked if they were getting anymore in and the woman said she didn't know.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I hope there will still be some when I'm in London next month because I want one :Cat


----------



## Carzana (Oct 28, 2015)

We're gutted we missed out my daughters LOVE Mog and my eldest's class is named after the author!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Belle's new bestie!










Finally someone to snuggle with :Cat


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

We have the 'mog' book and 'the tiger who came to tea'. My kids love Judith Kerr stories.
It's a very similar situation to the penguin from John Lewis last year. People were paying ridiculous amounts for them.
All the sainsbury's close to us - 4 big stores have all sold out and the shelves say they're not getting any more


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Susan M said:


> Belle's new bestie!
> 
> View attachment 252208
> 
> ...


Awwww Mog is like Baby Belles twin! They have the same eyes!!!


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Aww I really do hope they do get more in!:Cat


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Aston thinks Mog is a good chew toy


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

popcornsmum said:


> Awwww Mog is like Baby Belles twin! They have the same eyes!!!


 I hope she's a better behaved stripey


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Unfortunately it looks like someone from inside was spreading false hope  It would appear that 100,000 Mogs was the full run and they are now all sold :Bawling 

Such a shame as loads of people still want them and now people will be forced to go without or pay the greedy folk on Ebay


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

It makes me very angry that people cash in on a charity thing like this.

I now wish I had bought two Mogs - I would put one on EBay, sell it for £40 and give all the profit to charity.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Tigermoon said:


> Unfortunately it looks like someone from inside was spreading false hope  It would appear that 100,000 Mogs was the full run and they are now all sold :Bawling


Oh noooooo I really wanted one 
I love stuffed animals and I would have helped a charity in the process.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Britt said:


> Oh noooooo I really wanted one
> I love stuffed animals and I would have helped a charity in the process.


Me too Britt!


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Tigermoon said:


> Unfortunately it looks like someone from inside was spreading false hope  It would appear that 100,000 Mogs was the full run and they are now all sold :Bawling
> 
> Such a shame as loads of people still want them and now people will be forced to go without or pay the greedy folk on Ebay


 I asked in store today and they said there definitely aren't anymore! Unless you get them off eBay, makes me really angry that people buy them purely to make a profit! I really wanted to get my children one to go in there Christmas Eve box with the mog book x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Can u believe some on there are £100s of pounds, and I had a look at completed listings and someone wanted £1000!!!!!!! :Jawdrop:Banghead:Rageunch


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Can u believe some on there are £100s of pounds, and I had a look at completed listings and someone wanted £1000!!!!!!! :Jawdrop:Banghead:Rageunch


I really hope people don't pay ridiculously over the top prices for them or they will just keep bumping the price up! It's shocking :Jawdrop


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well there's one I was interested in, it's buy it now £30 or make offer. So I offered £10  and put a note saying this is what sainsburys sell them for! Lol


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I like your style but you won't be expecting a parcel anytime soon Hun. xxx greedy sods!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Soozi said:


> I like your style but you won't be expecting a parcel anytime soon Hun. xxx greedy sods!


Tis worth a try  but yeh your prob right


----------



## Jeano1471 (Feb 9, 2015)

Well looks like im gonna have to join the mog hunt! I cant be having Lola being the only pf kitty without 1 haha she be gettin picked on haha. Xil get get nannie on the case aswel haha x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I really hope that everyone of you Cat chatters who wants a Mog will find one! Hugs! XXX


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Soozi said:


> I really hope that everyone of you Cat chatters who wants a Mog will find one! Hugs! XXX


I will not give up  ha ha. I won't be buying one from eBay etc though  doesn't feel right! Just going to keep phoning every sainsburys local ha ha x


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

If you don't manage to find one keep in mind my Mum's words

"_You'll find loads of them for 50p at next summers car boot sales_"

I have no doubt that she's right!


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Will they not be doing them next year for Christmas? Or is it a one time thing?


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Tigermoon said:


> If you don't manage to find one keep in mind my Mum's words
> 
> "_You'll find loads of them for 50p at next summers car boot sales_"
> 
> I have no doubt that she's right!


This is very, very true!! x


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Blue-BearUK said:


> Will they not be doing them next year for Christmas? Or is it a one time thing?


It's just this year as their Christmas advert is about Mog, so the toy and book were released to accompany the ad.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> This is very, very true!! x


It was certainly the case of BHS's Lazy Lion. I really wanted one but failed at the time. But within two years I had both the brown and cream ones for a fraction of the price thanks to the local cat boot sale


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Tigermoon said:


> It was certainly the case of BHS's Lazy Lion. I really wanted one but failed at the time. But within two years I had both the brown and cream ones for a fraction of the price thanks to the local cat boot sale


It's very true, I think people will get bored of them very quickly! I wouldn't! x


----------



## jltaylor (Sep 4, 2011)

I am one of the sad people and have bought off eBay. Was lucky enough to not pay stupid prices. I got one the other day for £21 for my daughter and when I got it I realised I really wanted one as it reminded me of my lost grey tabby DeeJay so OH did a buy it now and got me one for £30. 
Just wish I hadn't dismissed my daughter the day we walked past a whole box of them at Sainsbury's thinking they'd be plenty of time to get one as I didn't want her to see me buy it!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Tigermoon said:


> If you don't manage to find one keep in mind my Mum's words
> 
> "_You'll find loads of them for 50p at next summers car boot sales_"
> 
> I have no doubt that she's right!


Whoa!!! My Mog will have a forever home with me you will never see her abandoned at a car boot! Loo


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Whoa!!! My Mog will have a forever home with me you will never see her abandoned at a car boot! Loo


Its the ones which were bought for tantruming kids that end up at car boots, you mark my words! When I hand one to my nephew at xmas he'll be told it comes back to me if he gets bored of it rather than ending up at a boot sale on pain of death!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Tigermoon said:


> Its the ones which were bought for tantruming kids that end up at car boots, you mark my words! When I hand one to my nephew at xmas he'll be told it comes back to me if he gets bored of it rather than ending up at a boot sale on pain of death!!!


This means we will have to set up a rescue centre for abandoned Mogs!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Soozi said:


> This means we will have to set up a rescue centre for abandoned Mogs!


That's a brilliant idea! Then anyone who wanted one but couldn't get one can have one


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Tigermoon said:


> That's a brilliant idea! Then anyone who wanted one but couldn't get one can have one


Yeah great idea!! Just a small donation to a cat charity!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

They should make more now they know that lots of people still want one. This isn't fair for us foreigners


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> They should make more now they know that lots of people still want one. This isn't fair for us foreigners


Britt the Mog toy was made as a promotion for a British supermarket for Christmas I don't think they thought of us foreigners!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@Soozi yeah I think you're right, it's a "limited edition" kind of thing to tie in with this Christmas ad, I don't think they ever intended that they would be widely available . Though given the hoo hah with the John Lewis penguin last year and the fact that part of proceeds from this one are going to charity I think they could have made a few more than they did. My mum said that there will children all over the country going Mog-less becuase the "crazy cat ladies" have bought them all up. She's not wrong lol!!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Britt the Mog toy was made as a promotion for a British supermarket I don't think they thought of us foreigners!


Not fair since I always shop at Sainsbury's whenever I'm in London. I will go to Morrison's from now on. I'm really disappointed ... I was going to buy myself a mog for Xmas


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I did say to Sainsburys that I'd noticed their profits were rather poor for the past year or so and that if they had more Mogs made this would be a positive solution for them and for everyone who wants a Mog (inc me!) but they just said were not making any more  I told them I thought this was ridiculous and what about customer demand!!! Lol!


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Can I put my name on the list to rehome any mogs that are sent to the rehoming center?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

JTK79 said:


> Can I put my name on the list to rehome any mogs that are sent to the rehoming center?


Ooh and me! Lol!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Ooh and me! Lol!


And me


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Britt said:


> They should make more now they know that lots of people still want one. This isn't fair for us foreigners


They haven't time, it takes weeks to ship from China.... I think they have just vastly underestimated their popularity and I bet they are kicking themselves that they didn't make more!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I think it's a good idea if volunteers hunt round markets, carboots and charity shops in the new year you might find some!


----------



## Jeano1471 (Feb 9, 2015)

The harder they are to get the more i need 1 haha its like a challenge now! I will get 1 i am not bein mogless! I was john lewis penguinless last year an it wont happen again. Im feelin lucky lolx


----------



## Jeano1471 (Feb 9, 2015)

Btw they r also in argos so keep hunting peeps xx


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Jeano1471 said:


> Btw they r also in argos so keep hunting peeps xx


Are they the same as the Sainsbury's one? Mog the Forgetful Cat Plush Toy


----------



## Jeano1471 (Feb 9, 2015)

They sure are xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

There not the same!  cheaper made version.
Sainsburys one attached.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Shikoku said:


> Are they the same as the Sainsbury's one? Mog the Forgetful Cat Plush Toy


Not quite the same Hun!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Not the same but still cute. One more month before I travel to London. It will be too late to go hunting for one.


----------



## Jeano1471 (Feb 9, 2015)

Awww poo i honestly thought they was the same sorry peeps x my bad x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Jeano1471 said:


> Awww poo i honestly thought they was the same sorry peeps x my bad x


Very similar Hun! It just that Sainsburys had their own mogs made for them.


----------



## Jeano1471 (Feb 9, 2015)

Well i want a proper 1 not a fake lol sainsburys here i come haha x


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Jeano1471 said:


> Well i want a proper 1 not a fake lol sainsburys here i come haha x


Sainsburys are completely all sold out! Looks like I might have to make do with the Argos imposter!!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

JTK79 said:


> Sainsburys are completely all sold out! Looks like I might have to make do with the Argos imposter!!


Just went to reserve an Argos one and they're ALL sold out in every store near me :Banghead


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

loroll1991 said:


> Just went to reserve an Argos one and they're ALL sold out in every store near me :Banghead


It's the same for me, I think people have Mog fever! :Hilarious


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Shikoku said:


> It's the same for me, I think people have Mog fever! :Hilarious


She's just so cute!!! xx


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

loroll1991 said:


> Just went to reserve an Argos one and they're ALL sold out in every store near me :Banghead


At this rate it looks like the children will have to make do with just the mog book!


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Shikoku said:


> It's the same for me, I think people have Mog fever! :Hilarious


Don't know about mog fever but I am becoming sick of the stupid prices for a mog!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

So before Sainsburys made the Mog ad I had the Mog books on my Xmas list - even the books are sold out everywhere now!!!! Grrrr!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Still raffle tickets available


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

carolmanycats said:


> Still raffle tickets available
> 
> View attachment 252601


How do we enter please???


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

carolmanycats said:


> Still raffle tickets available
> 
> View attachment 252601


Please can you send us a link on how to enter?? xx


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

loroll1991 said:


> Please can you send us a link on how to enter?? xx


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

popcornsmum said:


> How do we enter please???


I can do them online, you pay either by paypal or bank transfer, I then photograph your tickets and stubs showing your name etc on, and send you the photo so you know which are yours. I could send the tickets out to you if you wanted but would need an SAE or postage costs added so photos are the easiest way. We have done it this way before and it works quite well, in fact a couple of people on Facebook won in the last one a couple of years ago  Our charity has a facebook page and can be done via message from there or can email [email protected] for paypal/bank details


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

carolmanycats said:


> I can do them online, you pay either by paypal or bank transfer, I then photograph your tickets and stubs showing your name etc on, and send you the photo so you know which are yours. I could send the tickets out to you if you wanted but would need an SAE or postage costs added so photos are the easiest way. We have done it this way before and it works quite well, in fact a couple of people on Facebook won in the last one a couple of years ago  Our charity has a facebook page and can be done via message from there or can email [email protected] for paypal/bank details


Fabulous thank you! What's your FB page please? I did have a little look but couldn't find it!


----------



## jltaylor (Sep 4, 2011)

Have asked for a link also but has no response


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

popcornsmum said:


> Fabulous thank you! What's your FB page please? I did have a little look but couldn't find it!


https://www.facebook.com/srpcccwt/?fref=ts


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

jltaylor said:


> Have asked for a link also but has no response


Sorry, done now, am back and forth as multi-tasking as usual and missing posts here and there! Will pop back on more often lol


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

carolmanycats said:


> https://www.facebook.com/srpcccwt/?fref=ts


Thank you! Sent you a PM! X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tried to send an email but it's failed :-(


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> Tried to send an email but it's failed :-(


yes. sorry, tried it myself and it's not working - [email protected] works


----------



## Blue-BearUK (Aug 11, 2015)

Hope everyone who wants a Mog can manage to get one!

My boy absolutely loves his. He made me rewind the advert about 20 times earlier lol!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I think it's worked this time


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> I think it's worked this time


It has  have replied


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Have - I hope - sent you a message, huckybuck - it said conversation so not sure lol. many thanks to everyone who has bought so far!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Yay!!!! I've got my tickets thank you @carolmanycats


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Good luck to you all I know Mog will be happy in whatever home she ends up going to! xxx


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

I sent you an email  @carolmanycats


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

JTK79 said:


> I sent you an email  @carolmanycats


Not come through yet :-( Try [email protected] or my own [email protected] or PM me here


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

carolmanycats said:


> Not come through yet :-( Try [email protected] or my own [email protected] or PM me here


Sent you a message


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

JTK79 said:


> Sent you a message


Replied


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

carolmanycats said:


> Replied


Payment sent


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

JTK79 said:


> Payment sent


And received thanks, just about to pm you the tickets on here


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

If somebody finds an Argos store selling one of those look alike mogs, please buy one for me. I will send you the money with PayPal


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi Britt, I just had a look for you but they're all sold out except for online delivery.  I don't know if you're staying with a friend in London but just an idea if you were that you could maybe get one delivered to theirs? xx failing that I am going into town tomorrow and can try and get you one in Waterstones as that's where mine is from?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Well Mog arrived today after a long journey to Tenerife of nearly 3 weeks! No need for slow introductions! Liddy already loves her!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awwww beautiful Liddy and Mog! bless them!!


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Did anyone manage to get any spares? Still not found them a mog


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Very jealous but happy liddy loves her new pal


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I haven't seen any yet, have been to Sainsburys for the last 2 weeks. I don't want one myself but will have a look if I go in there at the weekend (and if I get any I hope those of you on here will still want them) :Cat


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

maisiecat said:


> I haven't seen any yet, have been to Sainsburys for the last 2 weeks. I don't want one myself but will have a look if I go in there at the weekend (and if I get any I hope those of you on here will still want them) :Cat


YES PLEASE :Happy
Put me down for 1.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have just sent a message to Sainsburys suggesting being as all their Mogs have found homes maybe they could have some Easter Mogs made instead of Easter Bunnies. That way we can pre order in advance and then Children and Adults will gat a chance to purchase one. Let's see if I get a reply.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

maisiecat said:


> I haven't seen any yet, have been to Sainsburys for the last 2 weeks. I don't want one myself but will have a look if I go in there at the weekend (and if I get any I hope those of you on here will still want them) :Cat


You wont get one in Sainsburys Hun! Ebay is your only chance but do you want to pay that much to those greedy sods! xxx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

My sister told me yesterday evening that all Mogs were being withdrawn due to the greed of people selling on Ebay. Now she didn't tell me where she saw/heard this, whether it was Ebay itself taking this step (they have done so in the past over a similar type of thing) or someone else had demanded this action. I googled but could find no reference to this at all.

Has anyone else heard anything like this?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Tigermoon said:


> My sister told me yesterday evening that all Mogs were being withdrawn due to the greed of people selling on Ebay. Now she didn't tell me where she saw/heard this, whether it was Ebay itself taking this step (they have done so in the past over a similar type of thing) or someone else had demanded this action. I googled but could find no reference to this at all.
> 
> Has anyone else heard anything like this?


Heard nothing about that Hun. There are loads on eBay ranging from bids of £20 and over.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Heard nothing about that Hun. There are loads on eBay ranging from bids of £20 and over.


I wondered if she'd got the wrong end of the stick and they'd withdrawn their advert as all the toys were now gone  I bet they are kicking themselves though, I reckon they could easily have sold two or three times as many as they had made.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Tigermoon said:


> I wondered if she'd got the wrong end of the stick and they'd withdrawn their advert as all the toys were now gone  I bet they are kicking themselves though, I reckon they could easily have sold two or three times as many as they had made.


They obviously didn't predict the success of the Ad or the toy and books! Judith Kerr must be raking in the royalties!


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Still not even seen one, but will keep looking and will report back if I have any luck.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Sainsburys said all their Mogs have now found homes and they have no plans to make any more  I've complained and complained but they won't budge!


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

Soozi said:


> They obviously didn't predict the success of the Ad or the toy and books! Judith Kerr must be raking in the royalties!


"Judith Kerr, HarperCollins and Sainsbury's are donating all profits from the book and toy to us, so every penny raised will support our literacy work with children in the UK"
http://www.savethechildren.org.uk/christmas/sainsburys-mog-reading


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Shrike said:


> "Judith Kerr, HarperCollins and Sainsbury's are donating all profits from the book and toy to us, so every penny raised will support our literacy work with children in the UK"
> http://www.savethechildren.org.uk/christmas/sainsburys-mog-reading


Thanks Hun! I knew part proceeds of the toy and book were going to Save the Children but didn't realise JK had also donated royalties! Good for her! I'm not in the UK so don't keep up! lol! xxx


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I read somewhere that Waterstones have some. No idea what they are like or if they are still available.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

maisiecat said:


> I read somewhere that Waterstones have some. No idea what they are like or if they are still available.


I don't think they are exactly the same as the original Sainsburys Mog and they are smaller. Can you check online?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Soozi said:


> I don't think they are exactly the same as the original Sainsburys Mog and they are smaller. Can you check online?


Unfortunately not the same as sainsburys https://www.waterstones.com/product/mog-toy-6/mog-the-forgetful-cat/5034566603608


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

I had a quick look before posting about those, and didn't find one immediately, see, I don't actually want one, not at all, but I know a lot of people do, and might be happy with another Mog - as Waterstones is a bookseller and would have had Mog books before Sainsburys jumped on the bandwagon it seems logical that they would have their own Mogs. Depending on your reasons for wanting one, it might be a suitable alternative.

If the Sainsburys one is the only one that will do it looks as if you will have to pay the inflated rates on Ebay and Amazon, which is a shame but it is the season of Tinsel, Commercialism and Greed after all - so even if I did like or want a Sainsburys Mog I wouldn't get one unless it was from the supermarket, at the original price, as a matter of principle.

Maybe they will commission another run of them and cash in, hopefully those of you that want one will be lucky.


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

I am refusing to pay the ebay prices!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I asked Father Christmas for a Mog but apparently the elves can't make them and he doesn't want to pay eBay prices either


----------



## Dobby65 (Aug 7, 2014)

JTK79 said:


> I am refusing to pay the ebay prices!


There are some being sold for £100!!


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Wait till after Christmas, the greediest sellers will reduce their unsold stock, or try Waterstones, it is still a Mog, although different. O/H mentioned tonight that he would try a different store but I told him it looked as if there would be no more, he was looking because I told him how lovely you all are.


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Dobby65 said:


> There are some being sold for £100!!


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

maisiecat said:


> Wait till after Christmas, the greediest sellers will reduce their unsold stock, or try Waterstones, it is still a Mog, although different. O/H mentioned tonight that he would try a different store but I told him it looked as if there would be no more, he was looking because I told him how lovely you all are.


I will have a look at the Waterstones one when I can get into town  Aww how thoughtful  All sainsburys stores sold out weeks ago though


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

JTK79 said:


> I will have a look at the Waterstones one when I can get into town  Aww how thoughtful  All sainsburys stores sold out weeks ago though


I'm not sure I would want the Waterstone's Mog it looks just like any other cat soft toy! 

Here's the Waterstones one...








And here's the Sainsbury's one...


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Soozi aww we have the Waterstones and she's really sweet!!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

popcornsmum said:


> @Soozi aww we have the Waterstones and she's really sweet!!!


She is sweet Hun! I would never offend her! Tell her I'm sorry! Lol xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Soozi said:


> She is sweet Hun! I would never offend her! Tell her I'm sorry! Lol xxx


I told her and gave her a hug!!! She's little andfits nicely on Popcorns bed!! Lol!  Xxx


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Aww  I'm crossing my fingers I win mog in the draw I've entered!


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

If you use a Furminator on the Waterstones one she might get more fluffy and look like the Sainsburys one


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> I asked Father Christmas for a Mog but apparently the elves can't make them and he doesn't want to pay eBay prices either


I checked eBay but these mogs are too expensive for me. I really wanted one


----------



## Chippers (Jun 16, 2015)

It won't let me post a link but there's one on there at the moment ending in 22h with a current bid of 99p, may be worth keeping an eye on?! There's a few atm starting at 99p, refine the search to lowest price


----------



## Rainfall (Nov 4, 2015)

I had no idea these were so sought after?! I was shopping when they put them out the first time and there was loads.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Branded-Soft-Toys-/230/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=mog+cat


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I might look for a Waterstones kitten while I'm there. I need a little something to cheer me up during the holidays.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

JTK79 said:


> Aww  I'm crossing my fingers I win mog in the draw I've entered!


This time next week you will know if you have or not


----------



## Cookies mum (Dec 10, 2014)

can I be the NW England branch of the Mogs rescue centers please?


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

I know the sainsburysMog was the one to get this year but the waterstones Mog looks quite cute...i'll have to see if my local one has them, apparently they do 2 different kinds, the small one is the only one i can find on their website though


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

LostSoul said:


> I know the sainsburysMog was the one to get this year but the waterstones Mog looks quite cute...i'll have to see if my local one has them, apparently they do 2 different kinds, the small one is the only one i can find on their website though
> View attachment 254327
> 
> View attachment 254328


The top one looks like the Argos one.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

LostSoul said:


> I know the sainsburysMog was the one to get this year but the waterstones Mog looks quite cute...i'll have to see if my local one has them, apparently they do 2 different kinds, the small one is the only one i can find on their website though
> View attachment 254327
> 
> View attachment 254328


That first pic looks like the one they sell in Argos but I think they are out of stock too. Worth a try. xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

There's 3 types of Mog! Sainsburys advert, Argos and Waterstones! All of the shops up here are sold out so I'm glad OH brought my small Waterstones one in the summer! 
For Mog fans John Lewis sell the most beautiful Mog picture (which is above Popcorns bed!) of Mog sitting with an egg in front of her!!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

popcornsmum said:


> There's 3 types of Mog! Sainsburys advert, Argos and Waterstones! All of the shops up here are sold out so I'm glad OH brought my small Waterstones one in the summer!
> For Mog fans John Lewis sell the most beautiful Mog picture (which is above Popcorns bed!) of Mog sitting with an egg in front of her!!


Ooooh can we see a pic of the John Lewis picture please Hun? XXX


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Soozi sorry it's so blurred! I have posted it on another thread on here but I can't find it! Lol!!


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

popcornsmum said:


> @Soozi sorry it's so blurred! I have posted it on another thread on here but I can't find it! Lol!!
> View attachment 254375


I love it!

@Soozi here's the picture from the John Lewis website


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Smoosh said:


> I love it!
> 
> @Soozi here's the picture from the John Lewis website


Hehe!! Much better quality pic!! Thanks Smoosh!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I looked on the website but couldn't find it! Thanks Hun! Awwww!
xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Soozi here hon http://www.johnlewis.com/browse/hom...ed-print/judith-kerr/_/N-5rj4Z1z0rm0mZ1z0rc9l but it's sold out!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

popcornsmum said:


> @Soozi here hon http://www.johnlewis.com/browse/hom...ed-print/judith-kerr/_/N-5rj4Z1z0rm0mZ1z0rc9l but it's sold out!


Thanks sweetie I tried the other link but it said page not available. xxx


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

blade100 said:


> The top one looks like the Argos one.


just found the argos one it does look similar,
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Search/searchTerm/mog.htm


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

LostSoul said:


> I know the sainsburysMog was the one to get this year but the waterstones Mog looks quite cute...i'll have to see if my local one has them, apparently they do 2 different kinds, the small one is the only one i can find on their website though
> View attachment 254327
> 
> View attachment 254328


He's really cute. There is a Waterstones and also an Argos in Camden. I hope there will be a mog waiting for me


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Christmas Mog! Lol


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww Soozi Mog looks very festive!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Soozi said:


> Christmas Mog! Lol
> View attachment 254397


Oi you! Stop showing off


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

blade100 said:


> Oi you! Stop showing off


If I hear of one I promise to let you know Hun! xxx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Soozi said:


> If I hear of one I promise to let you know Hun! xxx


Lol xx
I put a bid in on two but got outbid.
I think after Xmas no one will want them so I think that's my best chance. I suppose all the parents are bidding on them for their spoilt ungrateful kids who will be fed up of mog after a day


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Christmas Mog! Lol
> View attachment 254397


You have one! Lucky you!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I love the Mog pic, if JL get them back in after Christmas Mog Fever has subsided I will definitely get one!!

I got a Mog off EBay right before the prices started getting uber ridiculous, annoying to have to resort to that but I really wanted one.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm watching one on ebay at the moment which is at £15, its so hard to resist!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> You have one! Lucky you!


My Sis went to Sainsburys mid November and the parcel took 3 weeks to get here!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Have posted in the classified thread but just to announce our winner - Olivia Kent. I have emailed Olivia to tell her the good news, not sure if she is on here but do know she saw it on a forum somewhere and emailed me about it lol. Congratulations Olivia!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

As soon as I get to London I will look for a mog. Argos or Waterstones, it doesn't matter. I want a mog! :Cat


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I GOT A MOG FOR XMAS!!!!!!!!!!! Popcorn brought me a Mog! Lol!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Yaaaaay good girl Popcorn!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> I GOT A MOG FOR XMAS!!!!!!!!!!! Popcorn brought me a Mog! Lol!
> 
> View attachment 256242


Lucky you! I couldn't find any. Well done, popcorn!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh wow love it!


----------

